
How to Hire - Henry Ward, CEO of eShares - slyall
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-hire-34f4ded5f176
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10824665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10824665)

